# Uhoh! Did a clear and delete everything...



## gsjenkins (Jun 12, 2005)

Now what? I have an old series 2 that was zippered years ago and it has been a work horse. I made the mistake a few weeks ago of restoring a season pass backup to it and I couldn't create season passes or look at the info of any show that was recorded. No big deal. I could access anything I needed through Tivo Web Plus. I could still watch anything that was recorded and record on demand, just no searches on the machine or season pass creation. So today I decided to do a clear and delete everything. No problem. Repeated guided setup with no problem. I did NOT call Directv to activate my service, since it has been activated for years. And I cannot make the phone call it says it needs to make to be able to record anything. No problem, says I. I jump on the computer to log in to the DTivo and make a fake call, hoping that would resolve the "I gotta make a call" message. BUT NO!!! No route to host. Acts like it isn't zippered anymore. Please, tell me that is not the case. I don't want to pull the drive from the thing to tweak on it. 

Have I done something wrong? Do I just need to reboot? I haven't done that, yet, but I will when it stops chattering so much. I did re-initialize the unit by calling DTV and saying error code 721. 

Do all you old time hacking experts that are still kinda sorta hanging around have any advice for me?

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

You might have better luck posting your question here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=7

or, because of the zipper thing, at that "other site" which can't be named here.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

No, no, no. Mention of the zipper thing is strictly verboten there.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lrhorer said:


> No, no, no. Mention of the zipper thing is strictly verboten there.


By "there" do you mean DDB?


----------



## gsjenkins (Jun 12, 2005)

Forgot to post that I resolved this relatively quickly. I have it working now. I just re-imaged the drive from a 2006 6.2 image I had on a zipper boot cd. I also had a copy of the old PTV upgrade cd and everything I needed to do a re-image and re-zipper. Then I reapplied the 6.4a slices so I could re-gain my locals. Everything is working fine now. It took the better part of half a day, but things are MUCH better now. I re-applied the 6.4a hacks. Now I know to NEVER do a clear and delete all.

In 24 hours, I went from 1 tuner back to having 5 working DTivo series 2 tuners again. I had one unit that had the pixellating tuner two problem. I moved that drive to a backup unit that had both tuners working. Fixed the unit needing to call out, 2 more tuners. Moved a 6.2a drive into the machine with only one working tuner and it is now a media server with a single tuner working, but not hooked up to the satellite. I am happy again and can once again put off upgrading the hardware... until the next malfunction. But that's why I keep three more old non-RID units in storage. When my old 32 inch tube TV goes out, I'll move into the 21st century. 

Thanks to everyone who offered advice and help.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

gsjenkins said:


> Forgot to post that I resolved this relatively quickly. I have it working now. I just re-imaged the drive from a 2006 6.2 image I had on a zipper boot cd. I also had a copy of the old PTV upgrade cd and everything I needed to do a re-image and re-zipper. Then I reapplied the 6.4a slices so I could re-gain my locals. Everything is working fine now. It took the better part of half a day, but things are MUCH better now. I re-applied the 6.4a hacks. Now I know to NEVER do a clear and delete all.
> 
> In 24 hours, I went from 1 tuner back to having 5 working DTivo series 2 tuners again. I had one unit that had the pixellating tuner two problem. I moved that drive to a backup unit that had both tuners working. Fixed the unit needing to call out, 2 more tuners. Moved a 6.2a drive into the machine with only one working tuner and it is now a media server with a single tuner working, but not hooked up to the satellite. I am happy again and can once again put off upgrading the hardware... until the next malfunction. But that's why I keep three more old non-RID units in storage. When my old 32 inch tube TV goes out, I'll move into the 21st century.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who offered advice and help.


You still need to check out all of your power supplies for "capacitor plague".

One of the first problems to pop up caused by it was DirecTiVos losing one of their two tuners.

A capacitor replacement later, two working tuners again.


----------



## gsjenkins (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh, I certainly agree, but with 5 working tuners and only two of us in the house, the urgency is no longer there. And I still have a few spares in storage. I will start with the first one that had a tuner issue and repair it. I've been handy with a soldering iron for nearly 40 years, so that shouldn't be a problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

gsjenkins said:


> Oh, I certainly agree, but with 5 working tuners and only two of us in the house, the urgency is no longer there. And I still have a few spares in storage. I will start with the first one that had a tuner issue and repair it. I've been handy with a soldering iron for nearly 40 years, so that shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Thanks again.


Just educate yourself about capacitor plague, the need to use low ESR, high temp (105) caps, and figure that the ones directly across the +12V and +5V outputs are probably the ones that need replacing. (At about $1 per cap, those are the ones I'd replace just on GP)

And a soldering gun would be a better choice than an iron for this particular application.


----------

